# White smoke at cold startup



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey guy my Audi A4 2.8 lets out white smoke at cold startup for a few seconds and then its like normal again, what can be causing this? my coolant level is normal and my oil level is normal, can it be that my secondary injection pump when running at cold startup cause this or not ? any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

jacobaudi81 said:


> hey guy my Audi A4 2.8 lets out white smoke at cold startup for a few seconds and then its like normal again, what can be causing this? my coolant level is normal and my oil level is normal, can it be that my secondary injection pump when running at cold startup cause this or not ? any help will be greatly appreciated


Bump


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

When your car is very cold as it has been the past few days it runs really rich for a while until it gets up to operating temp. What you are seeing is the effects of burning more than the ideal amount of gasoline associated with cold starts. There is not much you can do to change this and every car does it. On wicked cold days my car noticeably burns oil for 5 seconds but my oil level never changes. This is just the way the cold messes with piston seals.

Anyway, don't worry unless it is a sweet smelling white cloud that lingers and you are missing coolant.


----------

